# [SOLVED] Intel network card not showing up in ifconfig

## zefiris

A bit lost over this, so any pointers would be well recieved.   :Smile: 

The Problem:

1) I have an intel ethernet pro 100 network card. 

2) Driver compiled into kernel. (Ive alternatively tried eepro100 becker driver, and e100 intel driver with same results) 

3) When booting new kernel, dmesg shows that the driver loaded and bound card to eth0.

4) net.eth0 fails because there is no eth0 device.

5) On inspection, ifconfig shows that there is no eth0 device.

edit: Ive also tried disabling lapic, pci=routepci and pci=noacpi, acpi=off, apm=off kernel options, and returning cpu/pci bus to default clock setting, all with no effect.

Output from lspci, dmesg, and ifconfig follow:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 01)

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 01)

00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600] (rev a2)

02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 08)

```

```

Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo (root@wraith) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #7 Fri Jul 13 14:06:56 BST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 0000000017eeb000 end: 0000000017feb000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000017feb000 size: 0000000000004000 end: 0000000017fef000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000017fef000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000017fff000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000017fff000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 0000000018000000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fff80000 size: 0000000000080000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017feb000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017feb000 - 0000000017fef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fef000 - 0000000017fff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fff000 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

383MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 98283) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    98283

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    98283

On node 0 totalpages: 98283

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 735 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 93452 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F79F0, 0014 (r0 ASUS  )

ACPI: RSDT 17FEB000, 002C (r1 ASUS   CUSL2    30303031 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: FACP 17FEB080, 0074 (r1 ASUS   CUSL2    30303031 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: DSDT 17FEB100, 3535 (r1   ASUS CUSL2        1000 MSFT  100000B)

ACPI: FACS 17FFF000, 0040

ACPI: BOOT 17FEB040, 0028 (r1 ASUS   CUSL2    30303031 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 18000000:e7f80000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 97516

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 lapic

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 1102.521 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 385920k/393132k available (2004k kernel code, 6680k reserved, 829k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffb7000 - 0xfffff000   ( 288 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xd8800000 - 0xfffb5000   ( 631 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xd7feb000   ( 383 MB)

      .init : 0xc03c8000 - 0xc03f1000   ( 164 kB)

      .data : 0xc02f5387 - 0xc03c4af4   ( 829 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02f5387   (2004 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2205.66 BogoMIPS (lpj=1102832)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c98)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0df0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region e400-e47f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region ec00-ec3f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Firmware left 0000:02:0d.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.20 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x17ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xec00-0xec3f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: ee000000-ef5fffff

  PREFETCH window: ef700000-f7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ed000000-edffffff

  PREFETCH window: ef600000-ef6fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV25 Board, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e350

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce395, set palette = c00ce41a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xd8880000, using 7500k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [5]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pcnet32.c:v1.33 27.Jun.2006 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xed800000, irq 3, MAC addr 00:D0:B7:0B:0F:27

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2: chipset revision 1

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb800-0xb807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb808-0xb80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

   current capacity is 160834367 sectors (82347 MB)

   native  capacity is 160836480 sectors (82348 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 4

PCI: setting IRQ 4 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 4, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.4[C] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.4 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 7, io base 0x0000b000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

input: Silitek IBM USB Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Silitek IBM USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1f.2-1

input: Silitek IBM USB Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Silitek IBM USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1f.2-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc_cmos: probe of 00:06 failed with error -16

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc3 (Wed Mar 14 07:25:50 2007 UTC).

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input4

ALSA device list:

  #0: Dummy 1

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

nvidia: version magic '2.6.21-gentoo mod_unload K7 ' should be '2.6.21-gentoo mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

```

```

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Last edited by zefiris on Fri Jul 13, 2007 5:37 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ce110ut

Can you print the output of the following?

```

ifconfig eth0 up

ifconfig -a eth0

```

and if that doesn't work, can you also print the output of dmesg?

----------

## zefiris

ifconfig eth0 up

```

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

```

ifconfig -a eth0

```

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

```

dmesg output again

```

Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo (root@wraith) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #7 Fri Jul 13 14:06:56 BST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 0000000017eeb000 end: 0000000017feb000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000017feb000 size: 0000000000004000 end: 0000000017fef000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000017fef000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000017fff000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000017fff000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 0000000018000000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fff80000 size: 0000000000080000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017feb000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017feb000 - 0000000017fef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fef000 - 0000000017fff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fff000 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

383MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 98283) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    98283

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    98283

On node 0 totalpages: 98283

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 735 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 93452 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F79F0, 0014 (r0 ASUS  )

ACPI: RSDT 17FEB000, 002C (r1 ASUS   CUSL2    30303031 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: FACP 17FEB080, 0074 (r1 ASUS   CUSL2    30303031 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: DSDT 17FEB100, 3535 (r1   ASUS CUSL2        1000 MSFT  100000B)

ACPI: FACS 17FFF000, 0040

ACPI: BOOT 17FEB040, 0028 (r1 ASUS   CUSL2    30303031 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 18000000:e7f80000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 97516

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 lapic

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 1005.048 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 385920k/393132k available (2004k kernel code, 6680k reserved, 829k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffb7000 - 0xfffff000   ( 288 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xd8800000 - 0xfffb5000   ( 631 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xd7feb000   ( 383 MB)

      .init : 0xc03c8000 - 0xc03f1000   ( 164 kB)

      .data : 0xc02f5387 - 0xc03c4af4   ( 829 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02f5387   (2004 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2010.74 BogoMIPS (lpj=1005372)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c98)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0df0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region e400-e47f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region ec00-ec3f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Firmware left 0000:02:0d.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.20 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x17ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0xec00-0xec3f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: ee000000-ef5fffff

  PREFETCH window: ef700000-f7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ed000000-edffffff

  PREFETCH window: ef600000-ef6fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV25 Board, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e350

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce395, set palette = c00ce41a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xd8880000, using 7500k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [5]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pcnet32.c:v1.33 27.Jun.2006 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xed800000, irq 3, MAC addr 00:D0:B7:0B:0F:27

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2: chipset revision 1

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb800-0xb807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb808-0xb80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

   current capacity is 160834367 sectors (82347 MB)

   native  capacity is 160836480 sectors (82348 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 4

PCI: setting IRQ 4 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 4, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.4[C] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.4 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 7, io base 0x0000b000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

input: Silitek IBM USB Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Silitek IBM USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1f.2-1

input: Silitek IBM USB Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Silitek IBM USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1f.2-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc_cmos: probe of 00:06 failed with error -16

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc3 (Wed Mar 14 07:25:50 2007 UTC).

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input4

ALSA device list:

  #0: Dummy 1

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB Flash Drive  %z!Y PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

SCSI device sda: 257536 512-byte hdwr sectors (132 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 257536 512-byte hdwr sectors (132 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

nvidia: version magic '2.6.21-gentoo mod_unload K7 ' should be '2.6.21-gentoo mod_unload PENTIUMIII '

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

```

This is what I find weird (from above dmesg):

```

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xed800000, irq 3, MAC addr 00:D0:B7:0B:0F:27 

```

----------

## zefiris

Ive just tried modularising the e100 and eepro100 network drivers, with essentially the same effect, hardware detected/module loaded and bound to eth0, and then eth0 seems to disappear.

Also tried two realtek 8139 nics, with 8139cp and 8139too, with  identical results. - driver detecteds hardware, and binds to eth0, then eth0 just disappears.

Guess its not a kernel problem then   :Confused: 

----------

## ce110ut

That is weird.  Have you tried modularizing all net drivers?  I know that sounds quirky but I know some drivers depend on other drivers (like for a while b44 drivers depended on mii).

----------

## zefiris

yep tried that  :Sad: 

giving 'genkernel --install all' a go now, just in case...

edit: nope, genkernel didnt help, still same problem. I'm going to boot from the install cd and start remerging some basic stuff.

----------

## quatsch

what is the output of 

cat /proc/net/dev

It should list the network devices available. I once had a problem that dmesg said that a card received eth0 when the entry in /proc/net/dev said eth1. In that case, I just had  to start eth1 instead of eth0. You can force the name eth0 using udev rules. See http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

----------

## Monkeh

Try ifconfig -a to list all interfaces.

----------

## Scratalacha

```
...

pcnet32.c:v1.33 27.Jun.2006 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xed800000, irq 3, MAC addr 00:D0:B7:0B:0F:27

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60. 

...

```

Why is the FORCEDETH driver being loaded?  I think it might be causing a conflict.  Try removing the FORCEDETH driver from your kernel entirely.

----------

## zefiris

quatsch your a genius!   :Very Happy: 

cat /proc/net/dev

```

Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

  eth2:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

    lo:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

```

grep eth /etc/udev/rules.d/*

```

50-udev.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="discover",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0220"

50-udev.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="err",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0440"

50-udev.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="aoe", KERNEL=="interfaces",   NAME="etherd/%k", GROUP="disk", MODE="0220"

70-persistent-net.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:0f:ea:bd:90:aa", NAME="eth0"

70-persistent-net.rules:# PCI device 0x10de:0x0066 (forcedeth)

70-persistent-net.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:04:61:50:46:ba", NAME="eth1"

70-persistent-net.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:d0:b7:0b:0f:27", NAME="eth2"

70-persistent-net.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:50:bf:d5:d5:a7", NAME="eth3"

70-persistent-net.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:c0:df:09:ed:17", NAME="eth4"

75-persistent-net-generator.rules:   KERNEL=="eth*|ath*|wlan*|ra*|sta*", \

```

As you can see, Ive got entries for four different nics in 70-persistent-net.rules - doh!  :Smile: 

A quick edit, and it all works perfectly now.

Thanks everyone - I really appreciate it   :Smile: 

----------

## TinheadNed

I spent four hours trying to fix this one today, after upgrading a motherboard on my server.  As it was serving the internet, I had no way of finding out about this one.  I had to dig out the backup server to look on here to find the solution.  Is it just me or is this not helpful?  I didn't ask for persistent net behaviour from udev, and its attempts to provide symlinks to dvd drives appear to work haphazardly (possibly every third time I swap a drive).

----------

## machinelou

Why is it that I always find an answer AFTER I post a question?  For others with similar issues, I found the answer here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-570221-highlight-eepro100.html

-------------------------

I'm trying to load the module for my nic card using the genkernel.  It works fine when booting from the live cd, but not when booting from the hd.  What gives?

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)
> 
> 

 

modprobe eepro:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting eepro (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/eepro.ko): No such device
> 
> 

 

modprobe e100: works!

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bringing up eth0
> 
> network interface eth0 does not exist
> ...

 

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here.

----------

